# Furball Express 3.0 is a go



## Hunter (Apr 18, 2009)

first of all , DO NOT annoy me conserning my spelling "will install spellchecker LATER plus i have someone on staff that wil correct my comic pages.

for thoes rare people who follow what i do , i have been trying on and off for the last 10 years to get this project off the groud and this time ITS GOING TO HAPPEN .... almost.

i need to have a demo ready to present befor i get final aproval.
so far i have one page finisht , 2 more (what i need for issue 1) in raw form, 60% of the senario for book 1 (what is needed to be publisht) plus a lt of background information and other storie idears.

for thoes that havent been  but are lucky enuff to have stumbled on this, Furball Express is my  SIFI theemd furry story .
This time the primary senario invaulves the legacy Ship The Gull and it exentric all female crew going on a massive Tresure hunt.
Fighting rogues ,pirates and a pile of unpayd bills.

do to the nature of the newspaper i will be wrighting for , i have to keep it PG13 so unfortunately ,NON of my trademark naughtynes, atleast for the publish comic ,once i settlle in to the grouve, i will be wrighting some naughty sidestories and such.

my persenal mandate ,as far as i intend to shair with Fa! and the fandom ,is to try to counterballance the disproportunae ammont of male/gay comics/artwork with plenty of eyecandy and funny/naughty material of the female persuasion "with out resorting to outright porn if i can"
no offence intendend to you formentiond artists,i think artisticly ,you people do fantastic work , just not my cupe of tea.

Q.do i intend to go pro and have my good work become PAY only?
A. strate up awser ,no not for the time being, for now i will be posting bouth naughty and nice on Fa! and possebly Da , finisht comicbook and other finisht artwork willbe bosted on the VCL as well. but once i have suficiant material , i intend to have my work printed as a book or books to sell at cons, long terms who knows.

Q.what about request , trades and commictions ?
A. for the short term ,better hold off on that , i had some bad experiances but i do not intend on becoming inacceseble as an artist .

ok back to the comic if you managed to stay with me up to this point.
why your not seing any new artwork is because me and my scanner are for now at two difrent locations, i got heeps of new stuff to show you all.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

interesting slowdows
i am at the halfway mark for drawing issue one and i am getting some interesting hang ups such as , i havent drawn THAT caracter in a while and never in that costume or i never drawn THAT part of the ship befor.
i actualy have to sitdown and skech thoes things out befor i add em to the comic.

the interesting part is i am generating a lot of suplemental artwork that i can reuse at a later date.


----------



## LycaonIV (Apr 21, 2009)

I like it already, I hope to see your work soon ^^


----------



## Hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

LycaonIV said:


> I like it already, I hope to see your work soon ^^



ther are some previous incarnations of furball express in my galleries , as for new art , it may take about 3 weeks to get my studio if you can call it that , back up and running, i did draw the deckpplan of the Gull's hagnerbay today.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 25, 2009)

boy do i like to keep on ranting when i am exited.
issue one is ploding allong nicely. i got some plot issues to tie up but i should have it ready for finnal aprouval by next week.

spent the day with a dictionary correcting my text as well.

i wont go yacking allong with the detales but i desided to revise my intenction with the...PG elements and guess what , that makes for 2 short stories and and a full story ark.

as i wright/type my iders down ,thers a lot of histery developing behind my caracters , somthing that would make for a nice compilation.
ok i am getting ahead of myself but am exited.
cant wait to get my scanner back.


----------



## Hunter (May 13, 2009)

good news bad news
first the bad , the editor rejected my first demo ,not because of content but the format,what i have to do is come up with some self contaned,one page  stories.

but all my hard work is not wasted , the existing pages/stories will be finisht ,eddited in bouth french and english and then go to print , at first cheep fanzeen format then pro printed as a compilation .

this means i don't have  as many cencors as befor but i want to keep it pg to incrise circulation. 

currently edeting page ONE , page 2 to 5 are drawn but not in ink .
page one is going to be the testbed for doing my backgrounds in gray , as i gain experiance and build up more stock backgrounds , the other pages will go a lot faster.


----------



## Hunter (May 18, 2009)

From the random mind of Hunter.

Furball express is advancing nicely so i might ae well shair the fyutes of my deviant imagination.

Furball Express (main project)
vol one , the Chase
This is the introductionary story , the plot deals with the gull being chased down by pirates, some early subplots will be seeded as well as developing the main plot.
Mostly nonstop action with some caracter development seenes.
but overall the comic is going to trow you right in to the thick of it.

Vol 2 Buisness as usual.
Plot , this book is as much an introduction to the World of furball express and the crue of the Gull as a build up to chapter 3.
as the name states this story is how the Ship works normaly and how the caracters relate to each other with some action subplots.
the end will intreduce Margo as well as the opening for book 3.

Book 3.. Going to Heck
The plot , the Crew is "volontierd by the Free trader's guild" to go on a near suasidal rescue mission on awhats can best be cald a demon plannet.
this is going to be paced much diferantly than the other stories resembeling more a fantesy adventure with monsters and magic than a sifi storie.
You are going to be intreduced to the last of the crew's new members.

Futur stories , the primary storie conserns the mystories hidden with in the Gull and thoes that seek to posess them.

the other related project are a series of referance books , actualy i plan first on drawing/wrighting caracter profiles and tecnical information about the Gull and the FeX universe , once i have sufficiant material i plan on getting it printed in book form with some bonus material.

now for what you have been wating for , the naughty stuff.

Tale of ***** vol ?
thies are going to be compilations shocasing each of the crew's storie origins totaly unsensord ,with the ammount of primary and secondary caracters i have, i can fill up several books.

On vacation "book may be renamed later"
While am working out the actual plot lines ,the book itself is about Maximum eyecandy as our entrepide have won themselves a much deservd holiday on a nature resort, in breef the girls are going to spend the week with out a stich of cloathing.

Somthing slimy this way comes.
a variation on the slimy tentical monster theem, while the creatur may be big and creepy , thies girls dont take no guff from no monster.

Shore leave.
now this is somthing special , as i wrap up the first books i want to open up to some commisions,trade.watever.

You make up what ever naughty stories you want with the girls ,am going to pick the best ones and tun em in to a new book .


----------

